# Problemas al terminar de instalar Gentoo

## batmanbeyond

Hola

Perdon si es que me he vuelto repetitivo, pero estoy muy desesperado y frustrado, ya que llevo dos dias tratando de instalar Gentoo, finalmente mi problema se centra en el maldito GRUB... Cuando termino de instalar el grub y de crear el grub.conf como este:

default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

Al momento de reiniciar el equipo solo me aparece el grub asi:

grub>

y ya no se que onda !!!!! Es la primera vez que me ocurre esto y la verdad estoy un poco apurado ya que me urge crear un live cd utilizando Catalyst, ahora por si las dudas mi tabla de particiones es la siguiente:

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1                1          200      1606468+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2             201          800      4819500   83  Linux 

/dev/sda3             801        1305      4056412+  83  Linux

Ahora no se si el problema es que segui al pie de la letra esta guia :http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

estuve tratando de buscar mas, pero no encontre ya que las demas eran muy chafas, bueno ojala alguien me pueda ayuar...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Reinstala grub, probablemente se te haya pasado por alto algún mensaje de error:

```
grub --no-floppy

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

Y posteá lo que escupa grub al hacer esto.

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Quote:*   

> maldito GRUB... 

  Estimados, ya es recurrente el ver este tipo de vocabularios un poco fuera de tono que se pudiera evitar, por favor no se por los demás pero por mi parte agradecería mucho si se usan palabras alternativas.

Siiii ya lo se!  es natural que en un momento de molestia se pueda escapar alguna que otra pero por favor mantengamos el foro lo más idoneo y menos vulgar posible, recuerden que es un lugar público y se debe mantener el decoro.

----------

## johpunk

mi entrada del grub hacia gentoo la tengo de la siguiente manera

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd1,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
> 
> /dev/sda1   *           1       27732   222757258+  83  Linux
> 
> /dev/sda2           30158       30401     1959930    5  Extendida
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

Todo esto me suena como un error en la instalación de grub, o quizás no lo instalaste donde se supone que debe ir.

En primer lugar, asegúrate de montar /boot.

Ahora, comprueba que está todo bien instalado como Idonoro_Pereyra te dice más arriba.

Si ésto no funciona, asegúrate de emerger grub teniendo /boot montado, porque de no ser así, los stages de grub no se grabarán donde deben estar.

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hola

haber creo tengo ya varias dudas al respecto !!!, antes que nada Gracias por las respuestas y el apoyo al tema !!!

bueno en primer lugar comento esta es mi tabla de particion:

 Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System

/dev/sda1 1 200 1606468+ 83 Linux                      /boot

/dev/sda2 201 800 4819500 83 Linux                     /swap

/dev/sda3 801 1305 4056412+ 83 Linux                 /root

la particion /dev/sda1 es la que esta iniciada para ser de arranque....

Cuando termino de hacer el emerge grub hago lo siguiente:

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

Ahora mis preguntas vienen aqui, si es /dev/sda1 donde se encuentra /boot es correcto hacer esto

grub> root (hd0,0)

O es en algun otro lado, es decir 

grub> root (hd0,1) o es grub> root (hd1,0) o grub> root (hd1,2) ????????

porque la ultima vez que  hice esto

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

El sistema termino de instalarse de la manera correcta, rebootie, saque el disco...

inicio el grub

solo aparecia

grub>

hice lo siguiente

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

y jalo !!!

Pero de repente me envio un Kernel Panic y chafio la instalación !!!

Alguien sabe que mas puedo hacer????

----------

## i92guboj

 *batmanbeyond wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> haber creo tengo ya varias dudas al respecto !!!, antes que nada Gracias por las respuestas y el apoyo al tema !!!
> 
> bueno en primer lugar comento esta es mi tabla de particion:
> ...

 

En linux, no se usa la marca de partición arrancable para nada. Por tanto, que la partición esté marcada como de arranque o no, no cambia nada.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cuando termino de hacer el emerge grub hago lo siguiente:
> 
> grub> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Eso depende de tu sistema. Grub nombra a los discos de forma independiente a linux. Es más, grub ni siquiera es un programa de linux. Cuando grub se carga, linux aún no está funcionando. Grub va asignando a todos los discos duros nombres tales como hd0, hd1, y así sucesivamente. No importa que sean scsi, ide o sata. Por tanto, si solo tienes un disco duro, entonces lo tienes fácil, es hd0. Si tienes más discos duros tendrás que determinar cual es el correcto.

Las particiones también se cuentan desde cero. Así que si sda es tu primer disco (o el único) entonces sda1 es hd0,0. Hay una pequeña salvedad: independientemente del número de particiones primarias que se tengan (siempre estarán entre 1 y 4), la primera partición extendida será hd0,4, incluso si no hay una hd0,1, hd0,2 o hd0,3. Del mismo modo que la primera partición extendida en linux sería sda5, independientemente de que sda2, sda3 y sda4 no existan.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> El sistema termino de instalarse de la manera correcta, rebootie, saque el disco...
> 
> inicio el grub
> ...

 

Debe haber algo mal en tu grub.conf por lo cual tu menú de grub no aparece. Ten en cuenta que los errores no siempre se ven a simple vista. Si has editado el fichero con un editor de dos o windows, tendrás problemas. Algunos caracteres no visibles en editores convencionales pueden dar problemas. Ésto pasa a veces también al cortar y pegar hacia o desde determinadas webs. Reescribe tu grub.conf a mano, sin cortar y pegar y prueba de nuevo.

En cuanto al kernel panic, no está relacionado con grub directamente (aunque si con la línea de kernel de tu grub.conf). Es otro problema distinto, y tendrás que darnos más información sobre ese error para que podamos ayudarte. 

Las dos causas más frecuentes para este tipo de error son:

1.- no has incluído soporte para el sistema de ficheros en el que se aloja tu instalación

2.- la ruta al kernel o a tu instalación están mal, o hay errores tipográficos

----------

## batmanbeyond

Gracias por responder...

Ok aqui voy de nuez !!!!

Primeramente solo tengo un disco duro y exclusivamente solo quiero tener ahi el Gentoo, en pocas palabras estoy virtualizando Gentoo con VMware Fusion...

Segundo mi archivo de configuracion lo hago igualito a este:

default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

De igual manera como lo mencione antes, he seguido este link paso a paso: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

De igual manera solo eh seguido esos pasos  :Sad:  no se que onda, no se porque no funciona correctamente esto, y ademas  quisiera saber si alguien mas ha seguido otra guia para basarme en ella e intentar instalar correctamente el Gentoo

Ojala con esto me puedan ayudar un poco mas

Muchas gracias[/b]

----------

## ekz

```

default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3
```

Yo pensaba que eran errores tipográficos, por eso no había dicho nada al respecto, pero falta un signo = y la palabra boot al final de esas lineas, algo así:

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

boot

```

Saludos

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hi again

Hola ekz, pues no es que sean errores tipograficos sino que asi viene en esta url: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Ahora, ya al momento de hacer que el grub ejecute el kernel, obtengo un kernel panic que indica que no encuentra a sda3

es decir hago lo siguiente:

instalacion

termino la instalacion

desmonto todo

reinicio

cuando se reinicia la compu aparece lo siguiente

grub>

entonces hago lo siguiente:

grub>root (hd0,0)

grub>kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3 (eh intentado poniendo udev y ro)

grub>boot

y Comienza a ejecutar el kernel, pero de repente me dice que

No encuentra root el "sda3" !!!!!!!!

y manda un kernel panic, es decir mi /dev/sda3 es donde instale "/"

Alguien sabe que onda???? Porque es que no reconoce que esta mi particion de root en esa direccion???\

Muchas gracias[/b]

----------

## JuanSimpson

Podrías pegar la salida de

```
# fdisk -l
```

y el contenido de fstab ?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Intenta colocar en tu grub.conf

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.25-gentoo-r1)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/tukernel y sus opciones

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrdetukernel
```

Por otro lado hay que recordar que lo del kernel panic por lo general suele ser por una mala configuración del kernel y lo de que no encuentra sda3 suele ser que como es un sata no le has dado soporte a SATA en el kernel.

PD:

He visto que has echo varios post con el mismo problema, con uno solo basta, todos lo leen y las respuestas se dan alli en un solo hilo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *batmanbeyond wrote:*   

> 
> 
> y Comienza a ejecutar el kernel, pero de repente me dice que
> 
> No encuentra root el "sda3" !!!!!!!!
> ...

 

Vuelvo a repetir:

 *yo mismo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto al kernel panic, no está relacionado con grub directamente (aunque si con la línea de kernel de tu grub.conf). Es otro problema distinto, y tendrás que darnos más información sobre ese error para que podamos ayudarte.
> 
> Las dos causas más frecuentes para este tipo de error son:
> ...

 

Y  agrego:

3.- Quizás te falte el driver correcto para tu controlador IDE o SATA, en cuyo caso el kernel si siquiera podrá acceder a tu hardware.

----------

## batmanbeyond

hola

Juan Simpson aqui esta de nuevo el fdisk (ya lo habia pegado arriba)

 Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System

/dev/sda1 1 200 1606468+ 83 Linux /boot

/dev/sda2 201 800 4819500 83 Linux /swap

/dev/sda3 801 1305 4056412+ 83 Linux /root 

Si agregue el modulo y compile el kernel con los drivers para SCSI ....

Nota ya probe hacer esto ehhh

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.25-gentoo-r1)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/tukernel y sus opciones

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrdetukernel

Y no funciono

El kernel panic me dice lo siguiente

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or uknown-block (8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the avalaible partitions:

1600         58536    hdc driver: ide-cdrom

0800         8192      sda  driver: sd

kernel panic - not synsing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)

Alguna idea??????

gracias por responder

----------

## JuanSimpson

Si, es que vi la segunda línea rara en el fdisk -l, 

Dice que el sistema de archivos de sda2 es 83 y según yo debe ser 82 Linux swap / Solaris

Aún que el kernel no llega ni a montar la raíz.

También puedes probar instalar el kernel del livecd:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml#livecd-kernel

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Acá va mi humilde granito de arena al tan mentado Grub... Deberían hacerle un monumento al software mas mencionado en el foro... 

[grito desgarrador] Por que a todo el mundo le da tanto trabajo?? [/grito desgarrador] (Me incluyo)

De mi experiencia personal:

 *Mi grub.conf wrote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-r9
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel_apm root=/dev/hda2

 

Y funciona, no necesita de la linea que le indica el comando boot. Lo que si necesita es el signo = en donde ya te indicaron.

Descartando que las lineas que hacen referencia al kernel en tu grub.conf sean correctas, puede pasar que en realidad tu grub esté mapeando incorrectamente los dispositivos, que sda1 en realidad para grub sea hda1. Esto suele ocurrir cuando en la bios se cambia el tipo de compatibilidad de las controladoras serial ATA. Desconozco como será con vmware pero hay una forma facil de sacarse la duda: Usa [tab][tab] para autocompletar rutas en grub. Revisá el contenido de tu device.map en /boot/grub.

Por otro lado, lo de que te quedás trabado en el prompt Grub> me da la pauta de que no está instalado por completo, como te dice i92 mas arriba, o le falta el menu.lst o algun stage... Revisa que menu.lst debería ser un symlink a grub.conf (o viceversa, pero que existan ambos)

Está todo en su lugar? Bien, eso quiere decir que montaste /boot como sugiere i92... Ahora si, procedé a reinstalarlo.

Una salida típica se ve como esta:

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.
```

Para que tengas de donde comparar...

Tambien está mal el tipo de partición como te lo hace saber JuanSimpson, para la swap debería ser 82 pero no es la causa de ninguno de tus dos problemas actuales ni hace que no te funcione la swap... Sugerencia: Virtualizá Gentoo con VirtualBox...

Salud!

----------

